# Grubhub shortened delivery times



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Since yesterday they only give 15 minutes between pickup and dropoff time. Damn being able to double dip was one of the few things I liked about GH


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

What about when the delivery distance is greater than 15 minutes from the restaurant? I've noticed the shorter delivery window as well, but I also recall receiving some extreme-distance deliveries from GH in the past. I wonder if they are accounting for this in their estimates.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Crazy I just got a 10 minute dropoff window. Checked Waze and it shows under a mile 4 minutes


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> Since yesterday they only give 15 minutes between pickup and dropoff time. Damn being able to double dip was one of the few things I liked about GH


How so..


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

The only thing I pay attention to after I have accepted the order is what time I get there. Most of the time I am 15 minutes early. More than half the time I get the order in under 5 minutes. 20% of the time I'm waiting 15 minutes.

Dropping off the order I'm early 98% of the time.

Any order that slate is not my fault. At least that's how I feel. I've had at least two late orders were phone calls were needed. I can't see how that's my fault. I get the orders and I drive as quick as traffic will let me to the destination.

I do notice or it appears that that time given for pick up and drop off changes.


----------

